# Tourist Visa



## parth.parmar (Apr 1, 2013)

hey there,
just wanted to know can i still apply for a TV of NZ if im on TV in Australia (just to get my visa granted of AUS)??
thanks in advance


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Don't see why you can't apply for an NZ Visitor Visa if you are in Australia on a Visitor Visa.
You just need to find an Immigration New Zealand office near where you are in Oz and as long as you meet the requirements............

Visitors


----------



## parth.parmar (Apr 1, 2013)

thanks alot.
so ill only apply my spouses TV if we can go to NZ to get the residency approved in AUS


----------

